# UpDate



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Well today i got up at 5 am this morning so i could get the work box van. Went to wally world and got a few things. Went to the house and packed it up and got all moved to storage. I thought it was going to be rough, at first it was. Going through what wife left and didnt want. After about an hour or so it felt like i was just moving. It sucked not having her there though. Then she emailed me griping about a mmo game account that is mine. She said it was bs and this and that. I just told her i'm not arguing with her anymore im done with it all that. Said look i'm not tryig to be a jerk just civil and friendly is. She said something else. I replied then why get so upset over something trivial. She didnt reply to me all day after that. Day went pretty good after that. Get home log on to msn im she reply off work early. I said no had to pack and move out of house didnt want to pay another months rent for nothing. She says oh ok, sorry i wasnt there to help. I sat there think you know i could reply by saying Yeah right your sorry you werent here to help. I didnt though. I'm so proud cause i do have habit of having wisecrack comments back to people sometimes. but all in all it was a pretty good day.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, hang in there. It will get better eventually. I almost have the t-shirt to prove that.


----------

